# Bucket Lids



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Is it possible to buy autosmart bucket lids?
Last year I was given 2 buckets with grit guards as a pressure but no lids.
I've tried Google and fleabay with no joy? 
Can anyone help?
Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think these buckets are specially made for us car washers so you'll probably find the buckets are normally filled with grout or similar just a case of finding the correct ones ;-)
You can buy these of eBay, 20l buckers with lids










Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------

